# Rocket Fausto



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Lots of new things coming out of Host. This is a new Rocket grinder. Suspect it may be a modified/rebadged Eureka?


__
http://instagr.am/p/9QagCcyhCE/


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

With that adjustment mechanism I'll be amazed if it isn't Eureka derived...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Wonder what size of burrs it will be... Was thinking exactly the same @Rob666


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'm guessing 64mm @pessutojr . Would be a nice surprise if it's 75mm...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> I'm guessing 64mm @pessutojr . Would be a nice surprise if it's 75mm...


Betting 64mm, with the Rocket badge adding £100-150 onto the RRP


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Rob666 said:


> With that adjustment mechanism I'll be amazed if it isn't Eureka derived...


Also has the 65e/75e screen & same button designs!

A very pretty looking grinder though, Rockets product design always seems to knock it out of the park!


----------



## Dave Duvet (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi there. First post for me and new to espresso making. I've just bought an espresso machine and about to buy a grinder. My retailer is recommending I wait for this rocket grinder over the mazzer mini, even though its new to the market. I'm wondering if I'm being foolish going for an 'unknown' and should stick with the tried and tested Mazzer. Now I've heard the rocket grinder is made by eureka, Im wondering if this is a good or bad thing? Any advice for me please?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Dave, welcome.

What machine have you bought? What's grinder budget? What are you looking for in a grinder?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Eureka make good grinders that are easy to use, clean and maintain. Notable Eureka grinders are the Mignon, Zenith 65E, Olympus 75e and the legendary Mythos. On many Eureka grinders you can whip off the top burr to clean inside without affecting the grind. Unlike the Mazzers which have a screw collar with a very fine thread that adjusts the burrs but means cleaning will mess up the settings.

The Rocket Fausto certainly looks like it's the love child of a Eureka Zenith 65E and a Mazzer Mini E. Fausto has 65mm flat burrs and is about £650 I think. I'd say it's probably comparable with the Mini E but a tad better. However it's a fair bit dearer, you're paying for the newness and of course the Rocket brand.

A Mini E might be better value potentially, if you don't need the Rocket branding and don't mind the Mazzer adjustment system.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

But for a little more would a zenith or used mythos (likely cheaper) be better?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

BB are selling them now.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-grinders.html?manufacturer=7


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jonc said:


> But for a little more would a zenith or used mythos (likely cheaper) be better?


Would have thought the Mythos would be the Best Buy at this price range surely? Takes up a lot of space though.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes. I've got the 65E and while I wouldn't mind a 75, the Mythos is way too big for my micro-kitchenette. How I fitted the R58 and 65E I'll never know. It's half the worktop! My tamping area is in front of the grinder so a mythos would lose me my work space.


----------

